# sending e-mail



## swift (Jun 9, 2005)

I just sent an e-mail to a TUG poster and normaly I recieve a reciept of sorts saying my e-mail as been sent to such and such but I did not recieve one. It also did not make the e-mail address of the person I was e-mailing available to see. Is this because the person has not provided that info in their profile? Can I assume that my e-mail has been recieved?

Theresa


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 9, 2005)

No, the form does not reveal the addressee's email address.  This is a nice security feature.  It DOES however reveal YOUR email address to the addressee in the form of the "reply to" field in the message.

As far as I know, the bbs does not send a confirming copy to you - it just sends the outgoing mail to your addressee.

No you can never assume the email has been received.  Best you can do is be fairly comfortable that it has been sent.


----------

